# Pseudempusa Pinnipavonsis help..



## e-oneill (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey everyone,

New member here, I was just wondering could any of you help me with info about the 'Pseudempusa Pinnipavonsis' species. I am about to purchase a nymph female as my second pet mantis, the first was a Hierodula Membranacea that died at the grand old age of 12 months.

Anyway, I've been searching for an online care sheet for this species but to no avail. If anybody is aware of a care sheet online I'd be very grateful if you could point me in the right direction. If not is there anybody out there who has kept these and can fill me in on some care requirements. From what I gather the female will grow up to 10cm and will be ok with a staple diet of crickets but need to know info such as temperature and humidity requirements.

Thanks,

E-O'Neill


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 6, 2007)

Keep the same as H.mem's aprt from they dont need sprayed very much


----------



## Asa (Aug 6, 2007)

You will also want to introduce yourself in our introductions forum.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome!

This thread will probably get moved to the right place.


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome. Please make an introduction in the introductions forum.


----------



## randyardvark (Aug 8, 2007)

what ben said, they like it dry will eat anything that moves, and are practically bomb proof and will tolorate a massive range of temperatures although mid 20 degrees celsius is optimum  , give them i bit more hight to shed then other mantids because they have really long back legs so need extra room to moult especially in the later moults

also they are really skittish, so if your handling her prepare for her to backflip off your hand  

theese are my favouritest sp in the world


----------



## e-oneill (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks a million for the feedback guys, its good news that its just like keeping a H. Membranacea. Just to enquire further on the humidity as you say:



> they like it dry


When I was keeping the H. Membranacea I went by this caresheet from the Mantis Kingom website:

http://www.mantiskingdom.com/caresheets.php?id=membranacea ,

which says to keep humidity at around 60%. Is this incorrect info?

Anyway my tank is 18hx12x12, temp can be maintained at mid-20's no prob, and humidity can be maintained anywhere from 0%-60% so its looking good. I'm just waiting on the final price quote from the supplier, so shouldn't be too much longer now.


----------



## randyardvark (Aug 10, 2007)

shame mate ive just let my gravid female go

60% is perfect for h.mems, as for pseudoempusa it will do them fine, they really arnt that fussy, i spray them once a week tops mind...i actually havnt sprayed mine for almost a month and they seem rather happy, as long as you feed them well  (as they get their moisture from food)

give them plenty of ventilatation and they will by happy as a pig in muck


----------



## e-oneill (Aug 14, 2007)

Cheers for the help randyardvark, I got word back from the supplier and sent the money today so should be here soon, prob next week, I'll stick up a couple of pics when she arrives..

8)


----------



## randyardvark (Aug 17, 2007)

mate they are my favourite species personality wise, watch out because adult females are evil when they are gravid, means you see some nice threat displays mind


----------

